# Diamond Resorts Relinquishment



## jeffrapp (Apr 14, 2018)

Last fall, I contacted DR, indicating I wanted to relinquish my ownership. They accepted, and sent a confirming email, indicating that I would get the paperwork in 60-90 days. The basics of the deal was that they would take back my ownership, and I would have to pay $250 for the paperwork.
I was told several times not to pay my maintenance fees for 2018.
As of today (4/14/18) I have never gotten the papers they promised, despite numerous calls and repeated promises.
A couple of weeks ago, I received a notice of suspension from a different department of DR, indicating that I could no longer make reservations.
In the notice, they threatened me with attorney's fees and collection agency actions, if I didn't pay up. They gave me 2 choices: pay up, or allow the account to remain delinquent, in which case they would recover my points, and terminate my membership.
I asked the person at Loss Mitigation who had repeatedly advised me to ignore this letter what to do. She again advised to ignore it. I then asked her if any of this may effect my credit rating. She said no. I also asked her why I shouldn't simply let them foreclose, in which case I wouldn't have to pay the $250. She didn't have a real answer.
My question for the forum is whether anybody else has had a similar experience, and what they think I should do. Also, is there any risk to my credit rating if I don't pay? Any other advice?
I don't trust them at all.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## awa (Apr 16, 2018)

I don't have experience with this, but I've read here a lot of success stories when paying the $250. Maybe call the department that sent the threatening letter and pose the same question about foreclosing vs relinquishing. I would also try to seem unconcerned about your credit rating because that's the only leverage they have against you. Good luck!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2018)

Suggestion Only...Can you asked  that person in DRI Loss Mitigation to write or send you an email with their comments and advice?   This will give you something in writing for your legal protection and an audit trail if DRI decide to file foreclosure against you.
Good luck.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

Diamond is notorious for giving people the run-around. The internal management practices used by this company are very, very poor. Just today a facebook member labeled it the "Diamond Conflicting Information Division". A TUG member described it as the "siloing" of information. Both very true.

Whatever else you do, I'd try an email to the CEO. He invites such messages. It's not clear whether he or a staffer reads these messages, but they do get forwarded to appropriate departments. And there is some evidence that this route can be effective. 

I'd use both of these addresses:
ceo@diamondresorts.com
michael.flaskey@diamondresort.com


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2018)

To the OP, please follow DanZale2000 suggestion addressing your email to the Diamond CEO & to Michael.flaskey@diamondresort.com.
Good luck.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 16, 2018)

Whoever told you not to pay your maintenance fees for 2018 was probably wrong. Now that we're into 2018, the fees are overdue, and they won't process anything unless all loans and fees are paid in full.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2018)

All loans must be paid n full  and the current year maintenance fees must be paid & up to update before they process your paperwork.

Sounds liked you owe for the year 2018 m/fees and maybe DRI Club Dues.


----------



## izzymail (Apr 16, 2018)

To answer your other question... My understanding is that allowing them to foreclose could absolutely devastate your credit report /score because it shows up just like a "real" real estate foreclosure. Even though it I will hurt to eat that last year if MF, it may be well worth it. 

 Anyone who can confirm this please chime in...


----------



## jeffrapp (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks, everyone.
I wrote to Flaskey, will keep you posted.


----------

